# Looking for Players & Game-Testers



## Karak (Sep 17, 2012)

Got testers we needed.


----------



## Ronin Talon (Sep 17, 2012)

I would like to be considered for play testing sir! I have pledged and the game looks awesome!


----------



## Karak (Sep 19, 2012)

Ronin Talon said:


> I would like to be considered for play testing sir! I have pledged and the game looks awesome!




No Ronin. This was for new people.


----------



## raex (Sep 20, 2012)

If you still need more let me know. I just joined the forums but i have some extensive testing experience! Would love to join. 

PM me.


----------



## Ronin Talon (Sep 25, 2012)

Karak said:


> No Ronin. This was for new people.




Understood sir. Looking forward to the final release!


----------



## Karak (Sep 30, 2012)

We had 3 players not able to make it and might not due to a long distance drive.

If anyone is interested post.
The game is AfterEarth.
Kickstarter- Link

There is some gametester only swag involved as well if they help out.


----------

